# أبانا الذي في السماوات



## besm alslib (4 يوليو 2011)

*أبانا الذي في السماوات*










































































*بتمنى يعجبوكم*


*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يوليو 2011)

جميلة ورائعة شكرا لك


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2011)

روووووووووووووووعه 

جميله قوى 

كلهم والوانهم متناسقه 

ميرسى ليك كتير 
الرب يبارك عمل ايديك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

*روعه جدا جداااا
شكراااااا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

*رووعه جدااا*
*تسلم تصاميمك يا ممتي*
*وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## اليعازر (5 يوليو 2011)

*جميل جدا

تسلم إيدك​*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يوليو 2011)

*حلوين اوي*
*مشكورة يا قمر*


----------



## besm alslib (5 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> جميلة ورائعة شكرا لك




*الجميل هو مرورك المميز اخي العزيز

شكرا الك
*​


----------



## besm alslib (5 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه
> 
> جميله قوى
> 
> ...




*سوسو بيسعدني دايما تنويرك لمواضيعي البسيطه*

*شكرا عزيزتي لمرورك الغالي*
​


----------



## besm alslib (5 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه جدا جداااا
> شكراااااا​*



*اخي العزيز الرائع فعلا هو مرورك وتشجيعك الدائم *

*شكرا الك والرب يفرح قلبك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (5 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *رووعه جدااا*
> *تسلم تصاميمك يا ممتي*
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​



*الراائع هو مرورك اللي بيفرحني دايما وخصوصا انك بتطنشني عالميل ودى طبعا سر مبينا مش هفتن لحد عليه هههههههه*

​


----------



## besm alslib (5 يوليو 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *جميل جدا
> 
> تسلم إيدك​*




*الجميل هو مرورك المميز اخي العزيز *

*شكرا لاطلالتك العطره وعلى التقييم *
​


----------



## besm alslib (5 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حلوين اوي*
> *مشكورة يا قمر*




*ما في احلى من مرورك الغالي حبيبتي*

*شكرا لمرورك والرب يفرح قلبك*
​


----------



## MARY ROSE (6 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي ربنا يعوض تعبك امين


----------



## besm alslib (6 يوليو 2011)

MARY ROSE قال:


> ميرسي ربنا يعوض تعبك امين



*ميرسي لمرورك اللطيف عزيزتي نورتي الموضوع*

*الرب يفرح قلبك*
​


----------



## tena.barbie (6 يوليو 2011)

حلويييييييييييييييييين جدا 

ميرسى جدااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *الراائع هو مرورك اللي بيفرحني دايما وخصوصا انك بتطنشني عالميل ودى طبعا سر مبينا مش هفتن لحد عليه هههههههه*​


 
*مقدرش طبعا أطنشك يا ممتي*
*لانك عرفه غلاوتك عندي قد ايه*
*بس كل الحكايه بفتح ومش باخد بالي مين فاتح*
*لان وقتي قليل الايام دي بسبب الشغل *
*وبكون متسربع في كل حاجه *

*بس حلو السر اللي علي الهوا ده*
*ويارب مش تكوني زعلانه مني*
*مقدرش علي زعل حماتي طبعا*​


----------

